# Québec City



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

We are thinking of heading to Quebec City in August to take in some of the 400th anniversary celebrations. Also, both kids are in French Immersion and they look forward to using their language skills in the real world. Anyways, I was wondering if anybody could recommend any good campgrounds that would be easy to access the city and the events from. Did I hear somewhere of a campground that was a short ferry ride away from the old city? It would be great to park the truck and bike/walk for the week. Full services would be nice for the week, as would sheltered sites but location is probably the key to this one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

We have stayed at the KOA just outside the city. It is in good proximity to highways that take you in the city and very clean! We are actually heading that way in July and were looking at booking two nights in Quebec at the KOA but would entertain the idea of that one you referred to across the river, if that is the case. Please let me know if you find out that there is one in this location. 
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## QbcOutback (Feb 14, 2005)

The KOA is okay but located along the highway...

Here are some other campgrounds around Quebec City:

Camping Beauport 5 miles from downtown

Village Vacances Valcartier Canada's largest waterpark, lots of activities 20 miles

Stoneham 20 miles

Lac St-Joseph Very nice lake 25 miles

There's also a site for the 400th anniversary of Quebec City

See you there!


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

QbcOutback said:


> The KOA is okay but located along the highway...
> 
> Here are some other campgrounds around Quebec City:
> 
> ...


I'm glad to see anothe Quebecer in here!!!
Valcartier is actually joined to the huge water park...which is a lot of fun! I'm not sure that it's great to spend a week though. We camped there about 12 yrs ago, in tents, and the place is mostly set up for 1-2 nights. It is very clean, and well kept, but the lots are very small.

Here is a link for campgrounds in the area that are listed with the Quebec Camping Federation .

http://www.campingquebec.com/cdcq/region/region_04_Z01.shtml Quebec side

http://www.campingquebec.com/cdcq/region/region_04_Z01.shtml South shore


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

muddy tires said:


> We are thinking of heading to Quebec City in August to take in some of the 400th anniversary celebrations. Also, both kids are in French Immersion and they look forward to using their language skills in the real world. Anyways, I was wondering if anybody could recommend any good campgrounds that would be easy to access the city and the events from. Did I hear somewhere of a campground that was a short ferry ride away from the old city? It would be great to park the truck and bike/walk for the week. Full services would be nice for the week, as would sheltered sites but location is probably the key to this one. Thanks in advance.


Let us know you you like it. We are planning on going next year for the same reason. Our kids are in French Immersion.

Thor


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

I've been to Quebec several times for work and 3 years ago with the family - just never camped there. We loved the old city and history of the Fort. Also some nice sightseeing in the area - waterfalls and canyons, church at St Anne's, Bombardier museum in Valcourt (not really close but was on our agenda last trip).


----------



## kayakee (Jan 21, 2008)

Well.....

They are more Quebeker Outbacker that you may think









But, since I haven't sign off the contract for the 21RS, I'm not a real Outbaker yet









We are in negocation period then.... I will be a real one shortly























Just an advice.

Make your reservation as soon as possible especially at the Village ValCartier. This place is very popular. Imagine with the 400th anniversary of Quebec city.

This advice is also for us..

Quick, quick I must reserve


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

kayakee said:


> Well.....
> 
> They are more Quebeker Outbaker that you may think
> 
> ...


X2 on the advice, stayed at Quebec City KOA, very good spot and very close to downtown , it is "parfait". You can even purchase locally produced wines at the KOA. With its 400th year Quebec City displays "un charme fou"


----------



## kayakee (Jan 21, 2008)

If you prefer to be in a nice park, you can have a look to Parc de la Jacques-Cartiers. It's a provincial park in North of Quebec.

It is around 45 minutes North of Quebec city. Nice river, lot's of mountain and if you are lucky, you will see some moose.







.

Jacques Cartier Park


----------

